# Bräuchte mal Hilfe Bitte



## Ladyrose (30. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin absolut Neuling auf dem Gebiet, aber ich habe eine Frage:

Kann ich mit Adobe Photoshop 7.0 digital scrapbooking erstellen?

Wenn ja, könnte mir das vielleicht einer mal erklären?

Grüße Ladyrose


----------



## extracuriosity (30. August 2005)

Wenn du mal erklärst, was  





> digital scrapbooking


 überhaupt ist, kann man dir vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Ladyrose (30. August 2005)

Hallo,

mal zu erklärung was das ist!

Der Begriff stammt aus Amerika und heisst übersetzt etwa Schnipsel-Buch. Es geht darum, dass unsere wunderbaren Fotos nicht ihr Dasein in Schuhkartons fristen, sondern als besondere Erinnerungen in schön aufgemachten Alben ihren Platz finden. Es gibt zwei verschiedene vorgehensweisen. Entweder man macht es traditionell mit Papier und klebt es ins Album, oder man erstellt es digital und druckt es dann aus und klebt es ins Album.

Gruß

Ladyrose


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. August 2005)

... und wo genau ergeben sich jetzt bei deiner Vorgehensweise Probleme? Möchtest du digitale Photos altern lassen, etwas zerknüllen bzw. verschlissen aussehen lassen oder willst du Doppelseiten komplett digital erstellen?


----------



## Maniacy (30. August 2005)

http://scrapbooking.com/
http://www.scrapjazz.com/

hmmm.. google Suche?

Schau dir vielleicht einfach mal Einsteiger Grundlagen Tutrials an. Wenn ich das "SAcrapbooking" richtig verstanden habe musst du einfach ein paar Ebenen schön übereinanderlegen, dazu gehört nicht viel.
Du kannst Materialien einscannen und zurechtschneiden (Lasso-Tool)...
Ich weiss nicht genau wo dein Problem ist.
Für alle die noch nicht wissen was Scrapbooking ist:


----------



## Ladyrose (31. August 2005)

Hallo,

mein Problem liegt daran das ich eigentlich so alles per Programm erstellen könnte wie z.B. Knöpfe, Schilder/Tags, Steine, Fotoecken, Taschenuhr uvm.....

Aber auf allen Seiten wo ich jetzt nach Gegooglet habe, sieht es so aus, als ob alle PhotoImpact benutzen und das hab ich nicht  

Mir geht es darum solche sachen mit meinem Bearbeitungsprogramm zu erstellen,
das ich dann solch schöne Digital Scrapbooking oder auch Collagen hinbekomme!

Gruß

Ladyrose


----------



## Leola13 (31. August 2005)

Hai,

ich bezweifele einmal das solche Sachen wie :"z.B. Knöpfe, Schilder/Tags, Steine, Fotoecken, Taschenuhr uvm....." mit PhotoImpact erstellt wurden, sondern Zitat Ulead 





> Extra-Bonus-Zugabe (nur für Box-Version):
> 2.000 Bilder, 4 Alien Skin™ Plugin-Filter und 1.000 Hemera® Fotos.


einfach die fertigen Bilder zu einer Collage montiert wurden.

Das kannst du mit PS auch. Wühl dich durch die Stock Photo Links , such das passende raus. Fotoecken, Tesastreifen, Rahmen, ... kannst du per Tutorials nachbauen.
 .... und dann wie von Maniacy schon gepostet Tutorials über Ebenenmasken.

Schon ist das scrapbook fertig.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## miss ines (7. September 2005)

Hallöchen,

ich bin zwar auch eine von denen, die das alles mit PhotoImpact machen aber ich weiß, dass es mit PS auch geht. Ich glaube, ich habe ein paar brauchbare Links gefunden:

http://www.pslover.com/author/digital-scrapbooking.net/1.html
http://www.digitalscrapbookplace.com/university/tutorials/tutorials.shtml
http://members.networld.com/christina/Tutorials.htm

Ich hoffe ja, dass dir Photoshop Elements-Tutorials auch was nützen.

@Leola13: Doch, diese Sachen werden mit PhotoImpact direkt erstellt. Mit Pfadformen und Materialien usw. Das ist ja grad der Spaß am digital scrapbooking. Einfach vorgefertigte Hemera-Objekte oder andere Grafiken einzufügen, wäre ja langweilig


----------

